
How to get yourself out of a funk - shawndumas
https://kottke.org/18/02/how-to-get-yourself-out-of-a-funk
======
catbird
Good common sense stuff, but I had to laugh though when I saw the authors
hidden comment explaining how he got out of his funk that day: "made my bed (I
usually don’t), meditated with Alto’s Odyssey for 10 minutes, did the dishes,
went through all my mail & paid my bills (a task I’d been putting off and
dreading), did three other little tasks I’d been putting off, and took a long
hot shower"

His bad day sounds like one of my best days.

~~~
fenwick67
basically "I immediately snapped out of it and did everything I didn't want to
do" golly thanks I'll try and remember that one

